
The Art of Insight in Science and Engineering: Mastering Complexity [pdf] - ghosthamlet
http://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-6-011-the-art-of-insight-in-science-and-engineering-mastering-complexity-fall-2014/online-textbook/MITRES_6-011F14_art_insfin.pdf
======
allwynpfr
Please add a [2014] tag on it. The same book was posted first in 2014 then
again 2016. Needless to say, a fantastic read. 2016 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12459216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12459216)
2014 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8654824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8654824)

~~~
ghosthamlet
Sorry i can't edit anymore.

